# AK47 for today, anyone?



## mariwanalady (Mar 9, 2018)

This AK47 is super AK47 in the real sense of it. try it and send in ya testimonies. are you ready? let's get it down the chimney.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Check out AK 49, new phenotype AK garunteed 30% THC at harvest, same taste more THC AK


----------



## poodawg (Mar 17, 2018)

i have grown both,auto,s tho ,easy to grow,great smoke that,s my kinda high.will do them again,smokin some ice breaker now,one of tho,s freebie seeds. WOW,it,s great, i have 4 under 650 led now,but Pineapple express is great,sorry for rambling on.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 18, 2018)

poodawg said:


> i have grown both,auto,s tho ,easy to grow,great smoke that,s my kinda high.will do them again,smokin some ice breaker now,one of tho,s freebie seeds. WOW,it,s great, i have 4 under 650 led now,but Pineapple express is great,sorry for rambling on.


Auto AK?

Do you guys tokin autos realize what makes it auto? Cannabis ruderalis... which is like hemp.....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Auto AK?
> 
> Do you guys tokin autos realize what makes it auto? Cannabis ruderalis... which is like hemp.....


Yep. And they lost some of the Original AK47 genes in the early 2000s, and then lost again around 2007. Not the same stuff as it was in the 90s.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 18, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep. And they lost some of the Original AK47 genes in the early 2000s, and then lost again around 2007. Not the same stuff as it was in the 90s.


I got ak in early 2000s in europe from serious seeds seedlings not even clone and it was still good, then got AK in the US around 2010 and pretty much same just came from cali and in fact I liked better.


----------



## frozenhead (Mar 21, 2018)

AK 47 is a correct adrenaline machine, when you pull the trigger, your head gets it in, your being says it's well


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep. And they lost some of the Original AK47 genes in the early 2000s, and then lost again around 2007. Not the same stuff as it was in the 90s.



this ^^^^^

the serious seeds AK-47 i bought in 2011 had sorry germ rates and was sub par to say the least.


but back in 2002, i smoked some serious seeds ak that rocked my world. part of the reason i started growing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

i got some Tutankhamen "King Tut" seeds (special AK cut). in my plans for later this year.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

frozenhead said:


> AK 47 is a correct adrenaline machine, when you pull the trigger, your head gets it in, your being says it's well


Wouldnt label it energetic, AK is like a ritual, not typical sativa and not couch lock like indica, more like your just so blasted, not stoned or high, your like imobile just floating on a cloud lol


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 30, 2018)

Got a pack of AK Confidential. Anxious to pop a few.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (May 5, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Got a pack of AK Confidential. Anxious to pop a few.


Sounds yummy, LA is on my bucket list to grow, wonder what its AK fuck child looks like lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 19, 2018)

I have a nice candy tasting AK.
In this last week I harvested 5 of them.
I also had one that smelled just like cat pee but didn't keep it as I couldn't stand that cat pee smell.
The candy one is better and stronger.
Have had this mom plant for long time now.
It breeds well to.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

i just took a clone from one of my king tut's. can't wait to sex these and flower them


----------



## ghost_o_darb (May 29, 2018)

New grower here. Got some AK-47 seeds, have one coming up now. So far, so good.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 29, 2018)

ghost_o_darb said:


> New grower here. Got some AK-47 seeds, have one coming up now. So far, so good. View attachment 4142929


You topped her already, huh?
I would have waited a little longer personally, but she looks good.
Good luck


----------



## ghost_o_darb (May 29, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> You topped her already, huh?
> I would have waited a little longer personally, but she looks good.
> Good luck


I did top her, wasn't sure if I should, but it's working out. Going to try some LST when she gets a little taller. Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 30, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep. And they lost some of the Original AK47 genes in the early 2000s, and then lost again around 2007. Not the same stuff as it was in the 90s.


Yup I noticed that as well. I've had my mother plant for long time.
Once upon a time I used to have the cherry AK which I miss today. One I have today has fruit scent but not like the one from years ago.
I just harvested AK not long ago. Run it a couple times per year as it works for my medical. Mine always ready at 50 days.


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Jun 13, 2018)

She seems to be doing well. Here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 20, 2018)

Smoking first blunt of my AK-47. Strong smelling n tasting. Kinda sweet tasting, potent as hell. It's a freebie from True North. Here's a pic the day I chopped it. One of my first autos.


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Jun 21, 2018)

Very nice! I hope to have such a beautiful plant soon. She seems to be doing well...


----------



## AZPsyclops (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice. Don't grow it anymore; gave it up for higher THC levels but damn good taste and kick. 
Bruce strain 3 and a master Kush straight from the fields in northern Afghanistan delivered by a trooper.


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Jul 27, 2018)

Still looking good going into flowering.


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Smoking first blunt of my AK-47. Strong smelling n tasting. Kinda sweet tasting, potent as hell. It's a freebie from True North. Here's a pic the day I chopped it. One of my first autos.View attachment 4153844


Wow. That's what I'm going for! Beautiful.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 14, 2018)

I’m dabbing some cherry ak47 live badder! Just fantastic! The high the taste woo hoo!


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's more pic's of my girl. Coming along fine.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 14, 2018)

my king tut is finished and curing. got a slight skunk smell to it so far.

the high is very nice.

i have two other female pheno's to run, but this first one is impressive...


----------



## ghost_o_darb (Jan 15, 2020)

AK-47, my forth grow so far.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 17, 2020)

Summer time goodness


----------

